# Speaking of the guy with exploding arms



## ORACLE (Feb 14, 2006)

He's known as the Worlds hatest man in bodybuilding


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 14, 2006)

His arms have nothing on mine.


----------



## Macstanton (Feb 14, 2006)

I guess it would be cool so say that you have the biggest biceps in the world, but is that really worth it?  In order for that guy to be proportional, he'd have to have somewhere in the neighborhood of 1000000'' quads.  Death is calling his name.


----------



## Macstanton (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry to be a post whore, but my GF just brought up a good point.  Those damn things look like tumors.  LOL


----------



## MR .T (Feb 14, 2006)

Is this for real?


----------



## kell11 (Feb 14, 2006)

It's anything but real (I think,in these times I cant fu**ing tell anymore)
He injects synthol with a needle attached to a turkey baster I think.
why did I type Dave Val...in my thread?it's greg, the greatest stooge of all.
They look like tumors,not muscles..


----------



## MR .T (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats messed


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 14, 2006)

Do you notice that the rest of his body is puny and pathetic? Where is his chest, back legs etc. All he did was fill his biceps, triceps and shoulders full of oil (synthol) which is the equivalent to putting a balloon under your skin and pumping it up. And as usual the rest of the bodybuilding community looks like dicks becasue of it. Hey Kell you are in residency right now, how many bodybuilders have you seen come in with steroid related problems. You will have a better idea then the rest of us as to how prevalent problems would be!


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 14, 2006)

Makes me want to puke.  That shit is just nasty.

Oracle, what's with the handcuffs in front of the police station...last picture

Nitrateman


----------



## gregdiesel (Feb 14, 2006)

def circus freak material.  Arnold's 22.5" was proportionate and actually looks like muscles, those things are disgusting and deformed.


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Feb 14, 2006)

i'd hate for that SOB to get me in the head-lock!!


----------



## Strongman (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't think he could give a pencil a headlock...There's barely any room left!!


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 14, 2006)

These pics are all pre infection. There is one floating around somewhere where they had to lay his arm wide open to get all of the infection out.
It ain't pretty.


----------



## Strongman (Feb 14, 2006)

That is just wrong!!!!  I think that guy is just one big infection to the entire Bodybuilding Community!!!


----------



## Andrew (Feb 15, 2006)

*Like Michael Jackson*

That reminds me of folks who are addicted to plastic surgeries and just keep going to more doctors to get one more tuck and one more implant.  It must be an addiction for him.  Synthol is his heroin.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 16, 2006)

.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Feb 17, 2006)

That is terrible I would die if I liked like that. God that's bad!!


----------



## Macstanton (Feb 17, 2006)

That has absolutely no positive effects at all.  It doesn't look good.  The user is very unproportional, which is horrible for bodybuilding competitions.  And they probably aren't even that strong for how big they are.  I hate that shit.  It gives the rest of us a bad rep.


----------



## MR .T (Feb 18, 2006)

Maybe I should inject some in my cock lol

Seriously if I ever want to look as stupid as possible Ill turn to synthol.


----------



## bph316 (Feb 18, 2006)

I really would like to see how much he lifts. Of course his full range of motion is probably about 2 inches.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 18, 2006)

.


----------



## ben johnson (Feb 18, 2006)

the few givem all a bad name....


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 18, 2006)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> youll end up looking like this:
> 
> http://www.steakandcheese.com/downloads/Ball_Sack.jpg



Makes a guy wonder what you are doing on the net to find pics like that.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 19, 2006)

Nitro.give break.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 19, 2006)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> youll end up looking like this:
> 
> http://www.steakandcheese.com/downloads/Ball_Sack.jpg



Now that's disgusting


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 19, 2006)

.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 19, 2006)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> I was actually looking for that porn star known as the incredable bulk, he has this huge deformed dick that looks like is wraped in 9" thick cellulite.
> 
> I found that pic instead, so I said, fuck it, close enough



thanks,that done enough damage.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 19, 2006)

Is there a smily for puking.  Yuk!

Nitrateman


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 19, 2006)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Is there a smily for puking.  Yuk!
> 
> Nitrateman



uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 19, 2006)

.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 19, 2006)

I couldn't get that to load, but in hindsight it's probably a good thing.


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 19, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:



LMFAO

Nitrateman


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 20, 2006)

.


----------



## tee (Feb 20, 2006)

I just saw that TLC special "The man whose arms exploded." What a shit show that was. They basically said anyone taking steroids will be dying of a heart attack down the road. They also covered Mick Hart's experimentation with GHB but forgot to mention that GHB isnt an anabolic steroid. Then they also lead you to believe that Gregg Valentino built his arms with steroids and they got his infection because of injecting steroids. No mention of Synthol! It was just another anti-steroid show brought to you from the biased media.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 20, 2006)

The freak show is on again in 10 minutes on "the learning channel"
Time-9:50 CST


----------



## Drudge (Feb 20, 2006)

Greg had an awesome build in the 80s but now hes just a waste of a man.


----------



## Drudge (Feb 20, 2006)

Gregg Valentino @ 20.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm watching it now on the learning channel and their so full of shit saying steroids did all that.  They failed to mention that they abused it also.


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 20, 2006)

What did anyone ever think that they were going to present an unbiased view? They have to have a "new fear" to deal with all the time. Just watch the media everyday they have some new "threat" to the world. Steroids are just the latest thing. In 10 years it will be something else.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 20, 2006)

Drudge said:
			
		

> Gregg Valentino @ 20.


Here is what hisa arm looked like after they cut it open.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok i'm just being lazy but is there a medical or obvious reason they had to operate on his arm?


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 21, 2006)

I just read this interview here's a portion i thought was outrageous.

T: Any health problems from all this?

GV: Oh fuck yeah! I have a video where I'd hit a blood vessel with an injection and it had exploded my blood vessel. It just kept bleeding and bleeding and I couldn't do anything about it. Even after they stuck me in jail, they couldn't do anything about it and when I came out my arm was fucking humongous. My left arm was like 29 inches. But it wasn't muscle, it was like a balloon in there. So I videotaped myself pulling all this blood and shit out of there. 

Also, I was taking 3,000 mg a week of Testosterone alone. Throw in about another 500 mg of Equipoise and you've got about 3,500 mg of drugs. Well, they stuck me in jail, so I went from 3500 mg to nothing! Thank God I didn't lose muscle, but my dick was like holy shit! I was at the point where Pam Anderson could come in and suck it and nothing would happen. It's destroyed my libido. 

My body is bouncing back now. I never got no nut shrinkage though. I don't understand that, but I didn't. They were still the size of eggs, but I definitely fucking lost sex drive. I can get a hard-on now, but it's been over a year and that's why. But when I first came out, I was like, holy fuck! 

I don't get any bitch tits or nothing. I never took any anti-estrogens. I believe that's something that's genetic. Some guys can sniff steroids and their nipples get sore. Other guys can take whatever and they don't have any problems. I think guys who naturally have bigger nipples are more prone to getting bitch tits than guys with small nipples. I always had small nipples. I have a lot of theories on shit.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 21, 2006)

He said he didn't do synthol but injected prop and equip directly into the muscle.


----------



## bph316 (Feb 21, 2006)

Didnt it say when he was arrested that he had $70,000 of steriods in his possesion.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 21, 2006)

One guy on the learning channel show said he had a suitcase full of gear.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 21, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> Ok i'm just being lazy but is there a medical or obvious reason they had to operate on his arm?


Actually, he had an infection from shooting Synthol that was so bad, they had to lay his arm open to drain it.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 21, 2006)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Actually, he had an infection from shooting Synthol that was so bad, they had to lay his arm open to drain it.



ah no wonder he had a cut all the way around his arm almost


----------



## Drudge (Feb 21, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> One guy on the learning channel show said he had a suitcase full of gear.




In England you can just say its for personal use so its legal to posses just not sell.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 21, 2006)

Drudge said:
			
		

> In England you can just say its for personal use so its legal to posses just not sell.



I so want to visit my dad over there...actually he's living in germany.  but i can travel where ever


----------



## MR .T (Feb 21, 2006)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> youll end up looking like this:
> 
> http://www.steakandcheese.com/downloads/Ball_Sack.jpg




That guy looks dead maybe he fucked up some autoerotic asphyxiation. I think that's how it spelled.


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 21, 2006)

Too funny he is taking 3000 mg of test a week (which if this is prop would be like 30 cc a week! where is that amount of oil going to be held) but a reasonable amount of Equipose and he came off and never lost muscle! WTF. This guy is talking to people that have no idea about steroids. He claims an internal hemorage caused his arm to grow so huge, then how does he explain his other arm being equal size. This guy is a dumbass that is only good for a laugh!


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 21, 2006)

He did it to become a freak....not for symmetry. but that's obvious.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 21, 2006)

He states he never did synthol


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 22, 2006)

.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 22, 2006)

For those who know remotely a little about steroid usage would know that he used synthol to swell up like that.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe some guys should inject synthol into their dicks.  If anybody has tried that let me know how it worked out for you!


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 22, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Maybe some guys should inject synthol into their dicks.  If anybody has tried that let me know how it worked out for you!



Bro i think you said a "little" (no pun intended) too much about yourself. lol


----------

